# Start Times



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Age 25-6:30
Age 30-6:45
Age 35-7:00
Age 40- 8:00
Age 50- 9:00
Age55- 10:00

Age 60- May not even start!


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

We work 6-230 or 7-330 depending on where the job is, we only do commercial. Sometimes we work 6pm-2am or even 10-6am if we have to work at night


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

For remodeling projects that are not in an occupied home or a new custom, crew starts at 8. In an occupied home, 9 unless they will let us in before. Comes with "full service" . I start at 7, cr_ew gets to the shop at 730, leave in their company trucks. They load up the day before, they leave occupied homes by 430. I charge accordingly, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Christoph66 said:


> 7am-5:30pm Monday thru Thursday. We found working four ten hour days was more productive.


I find 6 12 hour days are more productive


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

On install days I get into the shop about 7:30. Usually takes a few hours to load up the truck with the project and we get there when we get there. Usually between 10-11. On that day I'll work til 6 or 7. If the project takes another day to install then we'll get there between 8:30-9.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I know guys who do 5:00 and I wonder how the hell they don't end up pissing off the neighbours. I know one who does 4:00. 

Personally 9:00 is fine.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel much better after reading this thread. I thought I was the only slacker. I spent a few years working for others where I would be in the office at 6:30, or even 4:30 if crews were traveling, and then would leave at 5:00. I always hated that.

When I restarted my own gig, I decided I would work when I wanted and quit when I wanted. I like working later and starting later. I have noticed more and more guys are starting a bit later. Some days I don't even get out of bed until 8 or so. I know once Spring hits, it will be longer days, so I am enjoying it while I can.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I always had some sort of a shop job before I went out on my own. Start time was always 7am. I usually had a 45 minute drive to get to the shop. So I was up pretty early. Most of the shops I worked at did a 9 hour day too. So even though you were getting in early you would still be leaving nearly when a 9-5er leaves.

But since I started on my own one of the first things I did was abolish the 7am start time. For years I was getting into the shop for 8:15, I had to drop of my sons at daycare for 8 and it took 5-10 minutes to get to work. Now both sons are in school and I never went back. 

I go into the shop between 8 and 9 and work until about 6:30. The 6:30 thing seems to be what I work til. So if I am trying to limit my hours I go in later. My normal workday is around 10 hours.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

My normal start time is any where between 7:30 and 9, just depends on the job and how close it is to home.

I like to be there by 8, working by 8:30. If the house is empty, 7:30.

At the beginning of the job it seems like we put in 9-10 hour days. At the end (usually the last week or so), it is 10-12 hour days. (6 days a week).

I am also not a morning person. I am wide awake at 1am.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

[QUOTE="TNTSERVICES
I am also not a morning person.[/QUOTE]

Second that.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My normal start time is any where between 7:30 and 9, just depends on the job and how close it is to home.
> 
> I like to be there by 8, working by 8:30. If the house is empty, 7:30.
> 
> ...


Ya, crunch time...


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am also not a morning person. I am wide awake at 1am.


I'll third that. I'm a night owl by nature.

If life didn't revolve around the daytime I'd probably get up between 3pm-8pm.

Business might suffer, but at least I'd be rested.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Mud Master said:


> I'll third that. I'm a night owl by nature.
> 
> If life didn't revolve around the daytime I'd probably get up between 3pm-8pm.
> 
> Business might suffer, but at least I'd be rested.


See, it's 1:16am and I have to force myself to go to bed.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not a morning person. . . or a night person


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I guess for some people an 8 hour work day is the same regardless of the start time but for me, there are various outside factors such as traffic, phone calls, personal business to take care of, etc. If I get on-site at 8:30-9:00 I do OK. If it's a job where the HO gives me a key to a separate entrance, I shoot for 7. 

Anything after 10 and I might as well just make it an "evaluation" day where I'll walk the job, buy materials and get them on the site, and then do everything else that I can to prepare for a fresh start the next day. 

What I find interesting is how some of my clients have no problem with getting up and going to work at 5:30-6:00 every day.. but on the day that they take off of work to have me scheduled to come to their home, they have a problem with me getting there before 9. 

It's not like I'm causing them any real inconvenience but I guess that they want to have every advantage of having the day off.. e.g. sleeping in, running errands, etc.:no:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

In the summer months we start at 7. In fall and spring either 7:30 or 8:00 depending on how light it is outside.


----------



## Yankee Framer (Feb 20, 2012)

The company I used to work for we would start at 6 in the summer. ( as soon as the sun let us late spring till we couldn't early fall) Actually had the cops called on us two times over the ten years I worked there. lol The company I currently work for we start a 7 most of the year and 7:30 when it gets to dark in the winter. I loved starting at 6. I enjoy the early morning ( I am at the job site 20 to 30 min early everyday). It is quiet and calm and helps one ease into a hectic day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I am *NOT* a morning person


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I am *NOT* a morning person


Glad we got that settled.:laughing:


I *AM* a morning person. Sleeping in is 7:00am

Cole


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I am *NOT* a morning person


Me either.:no:

I saw in a thread that Griz is up at 4 . My old man is the same, I think his back wakes him up. I have that to look forward too...

My alarm is for 5 am. I actually get up at 530. 30 min drive to the office/shop, I don't wake up until I get to the shop, :laughing:. I am up till 1230 most nights on the forums or doing takeoffs. Me favorite paperwork time is 9 pm til 12 am.:laughing:

I detest getting up at 530 . My brother is getting more and more responsibility now, all the guys work for him now, so I really don't need to be there that early, habit i guess . 

My old man starts work at 6, but often quits at two. He's earned it. He alsoworks nights and weekends when he needs to, all the time right now.


----------



## Christoph66 (Feb 12, 2012)

that last response was to Tin 
my apologies Mud Master


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Christoph66 said:


> Good luck explaining time and a half to the customer.
> 
> I bid work on a productive 40 hour work week. Understand sh-t happens and the guys might have to put in a few hours of OT but the extra pay comes out of my profit margin not the customers pocket.
> As far as working a 70 + hour week you stop being productive after a certain amount of time. Almost every job related injury I've incurred [and a bunch of other carpenters I know] had to do with fatigue, working too many hours too many days in a row. The level Quality drops as well.
> So tell me what is so productive spending time in the ER and re-doing shoddy work?


 My guys don't normally work that many hours. When I was doing commercial 6 or even 7 12s was pretty normal, as it still is for the guys I know doing it, when needed. 

Good luck explaining what?? You give them a price figured how ever you figure it, if they don't like it, get someone else.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

> Our phones are on all day 7 days a week and we are completely available to our clients.


Same here!


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Not a problem, I knew who you were responding to. :thumbsup:

Like tin said, this started over a sarcastic post, but what he said pretty much sums it up.

As for my crew, its usually 40hr Weeks, but if overtime is needed they put it in with no complaints. 

There have been days/nights we worked 30+ hours straight on epoxy and concrete pours and at one time I had all the OT they wanted to put in. Working 6 1/2-7 days a week on 10 hour shifts was normal. Customer paid because they wanted it done, that simple.

Times have changed and those shifts are few and between, but we do what needs to be done, no matter the hours.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Christoph66 said:


> As the owner I work 30-35 hrs in the field or the shop plus another 15-25 doing admin and all the other BS involved in running a company ,
> same with my business partner, *our phones are on all day 7 days a week and we are completely available to our clients*. I will not ask or expect my employees to do the same.


Then you are very far from the fabled 40 hour week. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

To he!! with over time...just run multiple shifts...:thumbsup:

Usually an owner only works two shifts a week...:thumbup:

6 AM- 2:30 PM and 2:30 PM-:thumbup: 11 PM...:thumbup::thumbup:

Saturday & Sunday...depends on whether you answered the phone or not...:laughing::whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mud Master said:


> I'm fairly sure that wasn't a serious comment on his part.
> 
> He's not wrong though. You get more done with an extra 32 hours.


Absolutley serious. You CAN get more done in 72 hours, lol.I rarely work that many though. Don't hesitate when needed though.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> To he!! with over time...just run multiple shifts...:thumbsup:
> 
> Usually an owner only works two shifts a week...:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Yeah, but that would be the smart way...:laughing::whistling

Usually OT for my guys is doing a small project, usually the extra cash is welcome. 

When doing commercial TIs, I was working for someone else. we rarely did shift work, just long hours. That was during the boom.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jawtrs said:


> Yeah, but that would be the smart way...:laughing::whistling
> 
> Usually OT for my guys is doing a small project, usually the extra cash is welcome.
> 
> When doing commercial TIs, I was working for someone else. we rarely did shift work, just long hours. That was during the boom.


Guys loved the OT...:thumbsup:

It all boiled down to just getting the job done...:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

All this long hours talk & having to get the job done, boils down to how you treat your employees & subs...:thumbsup:

I've had employees work 20 hr days, to meet a deadline, and they never asked how they would be taken care of...but they were...:thumbup:

Also had subs work all night...but they did because they were loyal to me & knew I would take care of them, which I gladly did...:thumbup:

That is part of the reason I got jobs on unreal deadlines... because I could make it happen...

It all boils down to your reputation, with employees, subs & clients...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

griz said:


> All this long hours talk & having to get the job done, boils down to how you treat your employees & subs...:thumbsup:
> 
> I've had employees work 20 hr days, to meet a deadline, and they never asked how they would be taken care of...but they were...:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Exactly.

'nuff said.


----------



## Christoph66 (Feb 12, 2012)

jawtrs said:


> My guys don't normally work that many hours. When I was doing commercial 6 or even 7 12s was pretty normal, as it still is for the guys I know doing it, when needed.
> 
> Good luck explaining what?? You give them a price figured how ever you figure it, if they don't like it, get someone else.


I gave them a price based on a 40 hr work week not with OT. I do residential remodeling not commercial work.I'm in somebodies home, not a vacant commercial site.Me and my guys will always do what is needed to get a job done, but if we are running shoe moulding at midnight in somebodies house I f---ed up somewhere.
I am the GC and I make the schedule that is presented to the client along with the contract. If they don't like the time frame, or the hours we work,THAT is when I say love it or leave it
The original thread was about start times and I replied that we do a 7am -5:30pm Mon-Thu work week. Here's why:

- More efficient,1 less day of setting up and breaking down
-Less absenteeism with my guys
-Face to Face time with the client almost every day
-Weather -can make it up on Friday
-Traffic-beat the rush hour coming in -a lot better going out
-My subs love it [can work Fri. with less commotion]



Keep in mind that I work Fridays to meet with subs/clients /archs etc.or strap on my toolbelt.


----------



## Christoph66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Then you are very far from the fabled 40 hour week. :thumbsup:


I don't have a 40 hr work week ..............my employees do


----------



## Christoph66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Christoph66 said:


> I don't have a 40 hr work week ..............my employees do


Do the math, I put in 50-60 hrs a week M-F


----------



## Christoph66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Then you are very far from the fabled 40 hour week. :thumbsup:


I do 50-60 hrs a week


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Back in my crew running days we had that exact conversation with other crew leaders on productivity after 40 hrs. Rested guys get more done than tired guys.

We ''thought'' 40hr week would be better. But reality is we always needed to work Saturdays to keep up with the schedule.

I worked 6 days a week for nearly 20yrs straight. 

If I had to do it all over again............I would rather spend the weekends watching my kids grow up!


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

nailed it right on the head there. we used to work 7 days a week. until my kids came along. only time you'll catch me working on a weekend is an emergency job or something. otherwise. weekends belong to family. weather customers like it or not!


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Back in my crew running days we had that exact conversation with other crew leaders on productivity after 40 hrs. Rested guys get more done than tired guys.
> 
> We ''thought'' 40hr week would be better. But reality is we always needed to work Saturdays to keep up with the schedule.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more! Not even realizing it years ago, I had become a workaholic...on job sites laying out at 6am, picking up material while the crew had lunch not to waste time, have dinner at home at 8pm, then down to in-home office to work on plans. My boys, who I had not seen except for the 15 mins during dinner, would come down to say good night, and I'd stay in the office until 1-2 am. I thought that was the way to make a living, as I knew no other, starting my own business at 21, getting married and buying my first home at 22, and starting a family at 25. I eventually bought a building to house my office and shop, so I could separate work and family life, and stopped the Saturday thing....work will still be there on Monday morning! I try and leave the office by no later than 6pm, after being there and out in the field since 6-7am; still long days compared to a banker, but much better than the track I was on 27 years ago. Now my 22yr old son works with me full time, is making wedding plans and looking for a house to buy. Point I am trying to make...glad he's working with me, because I didn't see him much growing up...spend time with your kids because time flies...work will always be there, one way or another!!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Usually in the office at our shop between 7 and 7 30. Go through emails, make calls, order items etc. Load up and head out. Usually at the actual job by 8 30 and work till 4 30-5 o'clock. Saturdays only if really behind due to weather or something crazy. Appts with clients occasionally on Saturdays or evenings.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

If I show up late, I always leave early to make up for it.:clap:


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

It varies on the size of the project. If they are just repairs then it may be different. But usually the day starts around 7-8 AM. If they want work starting late in the day than they can just figure it out on their own. Nothing good happens when you putting a door in a 5 pm on a saturday.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

it depends.
most of the time its 8 am start.

there have been times where stuff had to be finished and i came in a 7am and stayed until 3am. one project manager seems to always finish like that. nothing is ever ready on time with him.
i dont like to schedule everything at the last minute. 
most of my projects things are in a timely order so everyone can go home by 5 on the last day and the place can still open on time.


----------

